# Skoda Citigo Sport



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

A while ago I decided to swap the Mk7 Fiesta Zetec for a new Citigo Sport factory order in my perfect spec. It arrived in October and of course the dealer was told not to touch the car 

Products used
Meguiars Shampoo Plus
Elite Car Care Snowfoam
Iron X
Dodo Juice Lime Prime
Chemical Guys EZ Creme Glaze
Zaino Z6
Zaino Z8
Gtechniq C2 V3

Wheels
I4 Detailing Bright Wheels
Iron X
Gtechniq C2 V3

Black plastic trim
Optimum Opti-Seal

Tyres and engine bay
Valet Pro Protectant

Glass
Gtechniq G4 and G5

Seats and mats
Gtechniq I1

Before








































































To do list, remove bonnet, roof, wing mirror decals, sport decals on front wings, Skoda and Citigo badges
























































































Black pinstripe gone considered leaving the red...









Door sill before









Stainless steel door sill guards









After
Also fitted white front bumper trim and front mudflaps






















































































































DRLs before









After MTEC bulbs (Philips Silver Vision and Osram Nightbreaker Unlimited fitted later)



























And finally









Thanks for looking


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

great job. I did like the red stripes though


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice little car!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've got one of these to detail for a colleague in March when it arrives. 

Two things - why did you buy the Sport only to remove the stripes?
Second, are the mudflaps Skoda's and did you buy them from the dealer? My colleagues wants some but not to pay dealer prices.

Good work. Nice little car 👍


----------



## Ethics (Oct 5, 2013)

Love these cars might have to get one myself


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great:thumb:


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Cool little car :thumb:


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the comments 


Blueberry said:


> Two things - why did you buy the Sport only to remove the stripes?
> Second, are the mudflaps Skoda's and did you buy them from the dealer? My colleagues wants some but not to pay dealer prices.


I wanted it to be more subtle but still have the other Sport extras. Mudflaps are genuine Skoda parts from dealer they are around £20.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Good job and nice car.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Lovely little motor there fellow skoda owner . Im not keen on stripes normally but actually think they suit it.

Great work, skoda in my experience do a good job of not damaging the paint from square one.

Rob


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great little motor :thumb:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I have ordered a red one for my daughter in September and was told it will be December sometime for delivery how long did yours take


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I love the Up!/Citigo - looks great.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

toddy23 said:


> I have ordered a red one for my daughter in September and was told it will be December sometime for delivery how long did yours take


A few days over 10 weeks from ordering to picking the car up.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

Lovely that , got to say skoda have done a better job than vw did with the UP , looking forward to seeing Audis version due soon !! 

:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Cool little car, like it alot :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

what a nice little funkey looking car and looks like it has come up well


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well phoned the dealer yesterday and they said the cars on its way and we should have it this week sometime


----------



## fizzle86 (Apr 1, 2010)

More bugs on the rear then the front did you drive it home in reverse 

Lovely car


----------



## Pignut71 (Mar 12, 2013)

What a cracking little car!

Reading from the top down I was thinking "NO, don't remove the stripes" but I think you have got it sport on leaving what's left. It looks ace.

Please post up some pics when you fit the night breakers as I would love to see how they match the replacement DRL bulbs (something I want to do to my golf).

Great work.

Regards, Jon.


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks for the comments 


fizzle86 said:


> More bugs on the rear then the front did you drive it home in reverse


Haha I know, it arrived at the dealer like that, must have been reversed onto the transporter.



JDO330 said:


> Please post up some pics when you fit the night breakers as I would love to see how they match the replacement DRL bulbs (something I want to do to my golf).


Already fitted but can't really compare them because the DRLs dim to sidelights when headlights are on, so the Nightbreakers over power the Mtec bulbs.


----------



## Ben Richards (Dec 25, 2011)

I love that! Looks great, definitely better with some of the vinyls removed


----------

